# Best Vista Firewall/Antivirus



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I currenlty use Avast and zone alarm. Avast has been good to me but I dislike zone alarm because it interferes with my internet connection sometimes and it will not load automatically at start-up. The preferences tab will not keep my settings for some reason.


----------



## sultan_emerr (Dec 4, 2005)

Baldie559 said:


> I currenlty use Avast and zone alarm. Avast has been good to me but I dislike zone alarm because it interferes with my internet connection sometimes and it will not load automatically at start-up. The preferences tab will not keep my settings for some reason.


PC Tools AntiVirus 3.6 - FREE = Protect against viruses, worms and Trojans = Platform Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista = http://mail.vnunet.com/cgi-bin1/flo/y/eBIBX0Hd7VN0cyi0EVRq0EA

Never have 2 or more software firewalls running on the same computer as they will conflict with each other. Remember now with Vista there is a firewall, so if you get a third party alternative be sure to disable the Windows Vista firewall! Only use/enable one software firewall. To turn Win Vista firewall on/off 
Windows Vista Firewall Enhanced Interface = http://members.rushmore.com/~jsky/id34.html
How to disable the Windows Vista firewall = http://www.dvhardware.net/article17172.html

PC Tools FREE Firewall Plus™ 3.0 for Windows® = Designed for Windows® Vista™ 32-bit, XP, 2000 and Server 2003.= http://www.pctools.com/firewall

An important thing to keep in mind of course, regardless of which anti-virus, anti-malware, anti-spyware and firewall you use is to keep it UPDATED, just as it is important to make sure you have all windows critical and security updates + http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Vista firewall is pretty good . .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree, there's really nothing wrong with the Vista firewall, it's a big step up in functionality from XP. It's also integrated, already available, and gets regular updates. :smile:


----------

